# Monitor oder Fernseher für PS3/PS4?



## e4syyy (19. August 2013)

*Monitor oder Fernseher für PS3/PS4?*

Moin,

    			  	        ich suche für meinen Schreibtisch einen Bildschirm um die 30 Zoll in Full HD, um dort gemütlich auf der Playstation 3 und später Playstation 4 spielen zu können. Mein 120hz FullHD ist mit etwas zu klein, um weiter weg sitzend mit Controller zu zocken und mein 27 Zoll Dell ist dank Ghosting nur in Photoshop betrieb bei mir. 


LG 32LA6608 80 cm (32 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A (Full HD, 400Hz MCI, WLAN, DVB-T/C/S, Smart TV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
An diesen Fernseher mit 3D hatte ich gedacht. Oder würdet ihr eher zu einem normalen Monitor raten.

Lieben Gruß
ich


----------



## Khazar (19. August 2013)

*AW: Monitor oder Fernseher für PS3/PS4?*

Oberflächlich betrachtet sollte der Fernseher vollkommen in Ordnung sein. Einen 30+Zoll IPS Monitor bekommst du nicht günstiger und wäre für die PS3/PS4 wohl eh ein Overkill.

Also Fernseher kann bleiben, aber ob das der Beste in seiner Sparte ist(auch vom Preis) musst du selber rausfinden, oder jmd hilft dir.


----------



## painleZ (20. August 2013)

bleib beim tv, 90% mehr farben als monitor


----------



## soth (20. August 2013)

*AW: Monitor oder Fernseher für PS3/PS4?*

Lol wat?


----------



## Slezer (20. August 2013)

*AW: Monitor oder Fernseher für PS3/PS4?*

Das muss mir mal einer erklären. Dachte immer IPS =  :thumbup: :eek:


----------

